# SUB-TRACT | cubemovie by jsn1der



## Yes We Can! (Nov 6, 2010)

Really cool video! 
He could use some more subscribers 
http://www.youtube.com/user/jsn1der


----------



## ChrisBird (Nov 6, 2010)

Loved this one as much as his other ones. So cool.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for posting, I didn't wanna hog his awesome videos.
Loved it.


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 6, 2010)

no harris?


----------



## deepSubDiver (Nov 6, 2010)

Liked this one a lot. And lol @ 3:35. HOPPA!


----------



## celli (Nov 6, 2010)

awesome movie!!!!!!


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 6, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## theace (Nov 6, 2010)

True inspirations. All of them


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 6, 2010)

Great compilation. Finding and downloading all the solve videos must have tooken so much time. Great work!


----------



## (X) (Nov 6, 2010)

Where is Morten Arborg?


----------



## Carrot (Nov 6, 2010)

(X) said:


> Where is Morten Arborg?


 
7.83 is not good enough


----------



## (X) (Nov 6, 2010)

Odder said:


> 7.83 is not good enough


hahaxD Yu Nakajima is there...


----------



## deadalnix (Nov 6, 2010)

This is THE definition of awsomeness !


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 6, 2010)

+1 subscriber.


----------



## deadalnix (Nov 6, 2010)

Anyway, where is Harris chan ? Morten Arborg ? Kanneti sae han ?

And what the **** Erik is saying at 3:30 ? Is he a marsupilami ?


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 6, 2010)

Some people were in his other videos.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 7, 2010)

Finally it's out, awesome job!


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 7, 2010)

I made the video 4 times, including one of my solves  (unfortunately, all the videos had Faz in the foreground )
Awesome video, very nicely put together.


----------



## Faz (Nov 7, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> Anyway, where is Harris chan ? Morten Arborg ? Kanneti sae han ?


 
In his other awesome videos


----------



## Pusha (Nov 12, 2010)

awesome video!
does anybody know the name of the background music?


----------



## flan (Nov 12, 2010)

I enjoyed muchly. But where is Nathaniel Rees-Haughton??


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 12, 2010)

flan said:


> I enjoyed muchly. But where is Nathaniel Rees-Haughton??


 
and Blake Bowers


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 12, 2010)

Breandan's solve was my favourite <3


----------

